# Wenn getanzt wird will ich führen



## Diana1989

Hola buen día, 

El día de hoy estaba escuchando una canción de Ramstein y realmente quedé muy confundida con lo que dice una parte de la canción:

*" Wenn getanzt wird will ich führen"*

Esto sería en español algo como:* "cuando ya he bailado después me gusta mandar"*

Mil  gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Peterdg

Creo que en español sería "guiar".


----------



## Tonerl

Beim Tanzen will ich führen
Wenn getanzt wird will ich führen
_*Al bailar quiero guiar*_


----------



## kunvla

wenn getanzt wird = cuando se baila. 

En alemán '(wenn) *getanzt wird*' es voz pasiva, mientras que en español '(cuando) *se baila*' es impersonal refleja (o también llamada impersonal con _se_).

Voy a bailar para ti, con mi sonrisa y mi encanto, dulcemente. Voy a estudiar cada paso, cada movimiento, para hacerte bailar conmigo. Voy a hacerte sentir mis sensaciones, bailando... Pero esta vez yo dirijo, yo marco los pasos y el ritmo [_Bailar_ en _Poemas de piedra y cristal_ por Esther Fortes Quinta].​
Saludos,


----------



## elroy

“cuando se bail*e*” en este contexto.


----------



## kunvla

elroy said:


> “cuando se bail*e*” en este contexto.


No, insisto en 'cuando se bail*a*' en el contexto "Wenn getanzt wird, will ich (gewöhnlich) führen", ya que ese 'will' no es futuro como lo es en inglés. El 'cuando se bail*e*' sería apropiado en este otro contexto: "Wenn (wieder/nochmal) getanzt wird, will ich *diesmal* führen"

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

Natürlich weiß ich, dass „will“ kein Futur ist! Aber ich fasse den Satz *nicht* als Ausdruck eines _gewöhnlichen_ Wunsches auf, sondern so: „Wenn _nächstes Mal _getanzt wird, will ich führen“.


----------



## kunvla

@elroy, hast du den Song gehört? Ich meine, was der Sänger meint, passiert jeden Tag oder besser gesagt ja seit geraumer Zeit. Ich meine, im Song geht es um etwas Allgemeingültiges in der aktuellen Politik, es drehe sich _jedes Mal_ um dasselbe, und zwar um "*ich* will *führen*". Das ist die eigentliche Botschaft des Songs.

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

kunvla said:


> hast du den Song gehört?


 Nein, ich habe den Satz nur spontan so ausgelegt, wie oben beschrieben.

Ein Blick auf den Text bestätigt meine Auslegung allerdings nur:

Wenn getanzt wird, will ich führen,​auch wenn ihr euch alleine dreht,​lasst euch ein wenig kontrollieren,​*Ich zeige euch wie's richtig geht*.​
Der rote Teil bezieht sich offenbar auf die Zukunft und ist mit Deiner Auslegung nicht zu vereinbaren!


----------



## kunvla

*Wenn getanzt wird, will ich führen,
auch wenn ihr euch alleine dreht.*
Lasst euch ein wenig kontrollieren,
*ich zeige euch, wie's richtig geht*.


Der rote Teil bezieht sich auf das Allgemeingültige: Egal, ob ihr tanzen, Krieg machen oder Frieden schließen wollt,  will euch immer / jedesmal anführen, denn ich bin der Schlaueste, ich weiß besser, wie es geht, ich zeige euch, wie's richtig geht. Das is ein Axiom. Diese Auslegung ist sehr wohl mit der rot markierten Zeile vereinbar!

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

Also ich stimme bis auf weiteres nach wie vor nicht zu. Mal schauen, ob sich andere mit ihrer Auslegung melden.


----------



## Tonerl

*(immer/jedesmal) wenn getanzt wird, will ich führen
(denn ich weiß am besten) wie's richtig geht*.


_*Gültige Wahrheit, die keines Beweises bedarf !*_


----------



## kunvla

Ich versuch etwas präziser in meiner Auslegung zu sein:

Ich zu Euch: Ich bin halt so ein Typ, wenn etwas gemacht wird, bin ich immer dabei, denn das soll nur unter meiner Führung geschehen, weil ich besser, schlauer u. Ä. bin. Also, Leute, lasst euch ein bisschen kontrollieren, ich zeige euch, wie's richtig geht.

Nachtrag:

Rammsteins Lieder sind voller Axiome, hier ein weiteres:

Sie will es und so ist es fein​So war es und so wird es immer sein​Sie will es und so ist es Brauch​Was sie will, bekommt sie auch.​
Rammtein - Rosenrot

Vorgestern gab Rammstein einen weiteren Konzert in Frankfurt, und auf hunderten Shirts hat gestanden:

"Manche führen, andere folgen".

Saludos,


----------

